
Exxon Knew about Climate Change Almost 40 Years Ago - rquantz
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/exxon-knew-about-climate-change-almost-40-years-ago/
======
xlm1717
Sometimes the conspiracy theorists are right.

------
manuelh
The anticlimate change lobby had its pockets sooooooo greased...

